# Should I get Berlin Percussion?



## mopsiflopsi (Jul 14, 2021)

I have CinePerc already but there is a sale going on and Berlin Percussion is the only thing missing in my Berlin line-up. Does it add anything significant that CinePerc does not cover?


----------



## MadLad (Jul 14, 2021)

I just bought it for the anvils and the much better timapani and Glockenspiel. The CinePerc Glockenspiel is extremely bad.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 14, 2021)

MadLad said:


> I just bought it for the anvils and the much better timapani and Glockenspiel. The CinePerc Glockenspiel is extremely bad.


^This^

The timpani alone is worth the price IMHO, but there are other instruments as well that are just much better.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Jul 14, 2021)

Alright, went ahead and got it. Now I'm gonna go encase my wallet in a block of concrete until at least Black Friday.


----------



## MadLad (Jul 14, 2021)

I should have gotten it sooner. It mixes so much better with the Orchestra Tools library. CinePerc tends to be too loud most of the time. Also, the repetition samples alone make Berlin Percussion sound much more realistic


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 14, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> I have CinePerc already but there is a sale going on and Berlin Percussion is the only thing missing in my Berlin line-up. Does it add anything significant that CinePerc does not cover?


Can you post a link to the sale? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 14, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Can you post a link to the sale? I'm not seeing it.


Just restart the app and open the store.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 14, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Just restart the app and open the store.


Maybe I don't see it because I already own it then.

I'm just wondering if they have other stuff on sale.

EDIT: Actually, I don't own the timpani, and don't see that in the SINE store.


----------



## MadLad (Jul 14, 2021)

As far as I've seen all the CineSamples and Orchestra Tools libraries are on sale


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 14, 2021)

MadLad said:


> As far as I've seen all the CineSamples and Orchestra Tools libraries are on sale


Strange. I only see the Cinesamples sale on strings, choir, and Cinepiano.

And I don't see anything on sale at Orchestral Tools (except intro pricing) on their website or on the SINE store (which I rarely use). Or any announcement of OT sales on the forum.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Jul 14, 2021)

They wouldn't show up on SINE, I think, since these are StaffPad version sales.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 14, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> They wouldn't show up on SINE, I think, since these are StaffPad version sales.


My mistake. I didn't that this is posted in the Staffpad subforum.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 18, 2021)

MadLad said:


> As far as I've seen all the CineSamples and Orchestra Tools libraries are on sale


On the Staffpad site there is an announcement that everything, including the App itself is 30% off until the end of the month.....


----------



## Markrs (Jul 29, 2021)

I have Berlin percussion, is it worth getting CinePerc as well before the sale ends?


----------



## MadLad (Jul 30, 2021)

CinePerc has a few more instruments and a few better sounding. I like the CinePerc Xylophone and Celesta better than the BerlinPercussion one. On the other hand Berlin Percussion has some that are just superior to CinePerc. So they definitely complement each other. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have Berlin percussion, is it worth getting CinePerc as well before the sale ends?


I picked up Spitfire during this sale. I now have all three. If you held a gun to my head, I'd pick Berlin, but I use all three.


----------

